# AIB -had enough- anyone recommend a good Bank/Current Account?



## cjh (25 Sep 2006)

Please?
Free banking/Online Banking top of the wish list.


----------



## MugsGame (25 Sep 2006)

Both of which AIB have. If you could be more specific about why you are moving, it might help us recommend something better than AIB in those areas.


----------



## Miles (25 Sep 2006)

I am currently with Ulster Bank. Have a U First A/C and fees are €9 per month. On line banking is very good and they plan to have Credit Card account on line in October.

Favourable mortgage rate of 1.05 above ECB rate as well.

I dont work for UB by the way!!


----------



## CelloPoint (25 Sep 2006)

Miles said:


> I am currently with Ulster Bank. Have a U First A/C and fees are €9 per month. On line banking is very good and they plan to have Credit Card account on line in October.
> 
> Favourable mortgage rate of 1.05 above ECB rate as well.
> 
> I dont work for UB by the way!!



I'll second UB. I simply got sick of the bull**!^ marketing + uncaring employees that AIB go on with. At UB, you ring the bank where your account is at, and you generally get a mannerly man (who addresses you as Mr./Mrs. X ) on the end with a northern accent (not some how-a-ye from a call centre a la AIB).

UB were very polite when I went to open my account and go out of their way to ensure that they are giving good service. It's their well-mannered and caring attitude that sold me (in addition to the fact that their service is free), unlike the all too often flipant attitude that I have experienced at AIB.

And no, I don't work for UB.


----------



## cjh (25 Sep 2006)

Thanks for the info, Cellopoint, Miles.


----------



## moneyhoney (25 Sep 2006)

CelloPoint said:


> At UB, you ring the bank where your account is at, and you generally get a mannerly man (who addresses you as Mr./Mrs. X ) on the end with a northern accent (not some how-a-ye from a call centre a la AIB).



I don't wish to cause any offence here, but what exactly does someone's accent have to do with the quality of customer service??


----------



## Deirdra (25 Sep 2006)

moneyhoney said:


> I don't wish to cause any offence here, but what exactly does someone's accent have to do with the quality of customer service??



I imagine the poster means more a casual attitude rather than a specific accent. I think it depends on the branch you register with as much as the bank. I'll recommend UB also. - hey, it feels like 'a bank' - staff are polite, have uniforms, TV isn't blaring.


----------



## r2d2 (25 Sep 2006)

Don't get me started on AIB......."Flee from their grasp all yee people" !


----------



## Crunchie (25 Sep 2006)

r2d2 said:


> Don't get me started on AIB......."Flee from their grasp all yee people" !



I fled from their grasp to ptsb a couple of years back when they started charging but I fled even quicker from ptsb. Back with AIB now and no complaints (so far!!!)


----------



## MugsGame (25 Sep 2006)

For the record, my current account is also with AIB, and I'm reasonably happy with the service. I have accounts with most of the other banks, and AIB's online banking is one of the best. They've also introduced free banking recently. They've even stopped ringing me every 6 months to try and sell me stuff!


----------



## bacchus (25 Sep 2006)

Miles said:


> I am currently with Ulster Bank. Have a U First A/C and fees are €9 per month.


 
I am also with UB, but have standard A/C, i.e fees are €0 per month..

I am dubious about the "real" benefit of U First A/C (i have read the literature about it, and it seems full of gimmicks like discounted events, hotels, restaurant, discounted (-1%) loan (APR 9%) while Tesco rate is 7.9% (even though Tesco used UB for loans!)).
The only potentially interesting one is interest on current A/C... but you need something like €3k balance to recover the fees of €9 per month 

so still dubious abotu it... but Miles may be able to elaborate on where he sees the benefits.


----------



## Humpback (25 Sep 2006)

I'm with UB as well, having left PTSB. I'm happy enough with the service from UB, but I'm probably going to NIB in the near future - better deals there than in UB at the moment.


----------



## Mag2006 (25 Sep 2006)

I am very happy with AIB. Left PTSB, what a horrible shower to deal with and their advertising is SO annoying. Wondering why OP does not want to deal with AIB anymore??. Seriously make sure you don't go to PTSB though!. DH has recently joined me in AIB and left ptsb, they are so unprofessional etc etc...could write a book!!.


----------



## lff12 (26 Sep 2006)

I am with NIB for the last 2.5 years, and a friend went recently to PTSB.  Both are ok, but friend has minor problems with PTSB re accounts not appearing in online banking.  I only have one problem with NIB and that is that sometimes laser transactions are slow to be posted, otherwise they are good.  Another friend has had huge problem with PTSB so not really sure how much I'd recommend them.

UB I believe are also good and Halifax offering good deals if they are in your locality.


----------



## Guest122 (26 Sep 2006)

I think a lot depends on the staff in your local branch.  I have dealt with AIB in Dundalk, Malahide and Bank Centre in Ballsbridge.  Dlk and Ballsbridge most helpful - Malahide useless ignorant etc.  BoI in Malahide is very good so used to go there when possible.  I find AIB online account to be quite good.  If you have a problem with a bank it might just be with the actual staff of that branch, as the banks seem very similar to me in their ethos, moneymaking ability and services.
Get to know your manager if possible – if not a competent member of staff, and try to deal with them at all times.  Even dropping the Manager’s name can improve service a little.

BB


----------



## ClubMan (26 Sep 2006)

Breffni Boy2 said:


> I think a lot depends on the staff in your local branch.


Depends on how you use the bank's services. I have probably averaged 2 visits per year to my bank branch for the past 15+ years so this issue doesn't bother me personally. I conduct most of my banking online, by phone, post or card.


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Sep 2006)

I have been with AIB (for my current account) for the past 5 years and have never had any problems with their service.  I have not visited the branch in question for at least 10 years I'd say.  I now have 'free' banking which is a bonus, and their online services are adequate for my needs.

Re. other banks, I have had problems with both UB and BoI in the past, but not with regard to current account banking.  I have never banked with NIB or ptsb.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Sep 2006)

_PTSB _since the early/mid 90s as a current account and (previously) savings account holder. No major problems over that period.


----------



## GeneralZod (26 Sep 2006)

UB since forever.

On the politeness thing. 

They send all correspondence to me addressed "Mr Zod esquire" which I find a bit
anachronistic.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Sep 2006)

Surely they should use your military title!?


----------



## nlgbbbblth (27 Sep 2006)

bacchus said:


> I am also with UB, but have standard A/C, i.e fees are €0 per month..
> 
> I am dubious about the "real" benefit of U First A/C (i have read the literature about it, and it seems full of gimmicks like discounted events, hotels, restaurant, discounted (-1%) loan (APR 9%) while Tesco rate is 7.9% (even though Tesco used UB for loans!)).
> The only potentially interesting one is interest on current A/C... but you need something like €3k balance to recover the fees of €9 per month
> ...


 
Bought four Electric Picnic tickets at €175 each. 25% off each one so effectively the fourth was free. Saving €175.

5% saved on holiday. Equated to €150.

€9 fee x 12 months = €108.


----------



## suntot (27 Sep 2006)

Another vote for Ulster Bank here. I find that the staff in branches and at the call centre are generally very helpful and polite, and I feel that Ulster Bank go out of their way more to give personal service. For example I was recently charged a fee for an unpaid direct debit and I called into a branch to say I was unhappy about being charged this fee for a number of reasons. While explaining to me that this was their policy without exception they did refund the charge to me, and I got a call from the manager of my branch that afternoon to explain what had happened. I had an account with AIB several years back and found them extremely unhelpful in every department.


----------

